# Cost of a night out



## Yogi26 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi guys,

Might seem insignificant but I'd like to find out roughly the cost of a night out, few drinks(ie. 3-4 dbl vodka's) and maybe a club.

My estimate using reviews and calculators comes to about 300AED.

Would this be correct ?
(not taking in to account happy hours,etc.)


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Yogi26 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Might seem insignificant but I'd like to find out roughly the cost of a night out, few drinks(ie. 3-4 dbl vodka's) and maybe a club.
> 
> ...


Depends on how much you drink and whether you pay for others 
Each beer can be 35 to 55 Dhs depending on where you go (most places seem to be 45-50 in the "new Dubai" area). Vodka depends on the brand really, but expect to pay similar prices for decent brands.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Yogi26 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Might seem insignificant but I'd like to find out roughly the cost of a night out, few drinks(ie. 3-4 dbl vodka's) and maybe a club.
> 
> ...


Can’t help on the cost of a club but if you exclude happy hours and discount apps you could easily burn through 300aed on 4 doubles with mixers in most reasonable bars. There’s also the brand that can push it up even higher. 

I’d be interested to know how your ‘night out’ calculator reaches that figure including a club ? 

You’ve been planning your move for quite a while when do you move here ?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Really depends where you go. Cheap and cheerful a few hundred dirhams, but if you go to top end places it can run into a thousand or so. Also depends if you're a guy - most clubs charge guys for entrance.


----------



## Heather_CDN (May 11, 2016)

Yogi26 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Might seem insignificant but I'd like to find out roughly the cost of a night out, few drinks(ie. 3-4 dbl vodka's) and maybe a club.
> 
> ...



Like everyone has mentioned really just depends where you go but for an example

SoHo/Drais/White/Billionaire/ Base: at least 500-800AED if you stick to just your 3/4 doubles and as a guy, you might expect a fee to get in.

If you stick to places like LSB/Stereo/Lucky Voice/Rock bottom you could likely stay under 500AED

But really just depends on the kind of night you want to have.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I went out for drinks last night. Started at happy hour. Two beers each plus nibbles and taxi fare. Altogether came out to just over 200 AED factoring in everything. 

Dubai social life is not cheap. It can be done more cheaply if you stick to happy hour and drink at home and only have one or two drinks when out (which is what many of the lower paid expats do). 

Four double vodkas at a bar like Barasti is possibly 200 AED just for the alcohol. Maybe more? Cocktails tend to be a bit more than beer. But don't forget to factor in the cost of taking taxis to your bar as you should never drive if drinking in Dubai. You'll probably end up spending around 300 based on your description and that's not including any club charges. I haven't been to a club in a decade so I can't comment on how much they cost.


----------



## Yogi26 (Feb 20, 2017)

UKMS said:


> Can’t help on the cost of a club but if you exclude happy hours and discount apps you could easily burn through 300aed on 4 doubles with mixers in most reasonable bars. There’s also the brand that can push it up even higher.
> 
> I’d be interested to know how your ‘night out’ calculator reaches that figure including a club ?
> 
> You’ve been planning your move for quite a while when do you move here ?


My calculator is just me doing calculations  , And I forgot to add the club fee in so it seems my estimate is about right, I really don't care for brands of alchohol so it may be a bit cheaper for me.

Probably Moving to Dubai in the 1st week of April . Just waiting for the company to finalize my Visa and book the tickets.


----------



## karmaseeker82 (Mar 23, 2018)

Chocoholic - can you PM me?


----------



## karmaseeker82 (Mar 23, 2018)

Could you PM me? I'm a new member, but would like to ask you a question I think you may be able to help me with. Thanks.


----------



## ozenalp (Mar 29, 2018)

This varies greatly. I live around Marina and Nola's (JLT) is a joint we usually go at which Gin Tonic is around 60-70 AED and a beer is around 50 AED. In my opinion anywhere decent, if you are going for a full nite out (dinner+drinks) its going to cost somewhere between 250-400 AED/person. 

Many joints also have happy hour deals (up to 40% off) which last until 8pm. 

If you are here for a long time, a good way to achieve economics could be signing up to The Entertainer (theentertainerme-dot-com/home or Zomato Gold (zomato-dot-com/dubai/gold) as they both have Buy 1 Get 1 offers or very good deals on restaurants/bars. In my experience, The Entertainer has recovered its cost in only 2 nights out.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

ozenalp said:


> This varies greatly. I live around Marina and Nola's (JLT) is a joint we usually go at which Gin Tonic is around 60-70 AED and a beer is around 50 AED. In my opinion anywhere decent, if you are going for a full nite out (dinner+drinks) its going to cost somewhere between 250-400 AED/person.
> 
> Many joints also have happy hour deals (up to 40% off) which last until 8pm.
> 
> If you are here for a long time, a good way to achieve economics could be signing up to The Entertainer (theentertainerme-dot-com/home or Zomato Gold (zomato-dot-com/dubai/gold) as they both have Buy 1 Get 1 offers or very good deals on restaurants/bars. In my experience, The Entertainer has recovered its cost in only 2 nights out.


I use the free version of Entertainer from HSBC and have saved AED1,102 so far this this year. Some on brunches, some on dinner, not bad for a free app.


----------

